# Verteilte EE-Umgebung mal daheim simulieren?



## MichiM (18. Sep 2007)

Hallo,

lassen sich EE-Umgebungen testweise auch daheim mit ein paar PCs simulieren (nur, damit man halt mal so was wie entfernte Aufrufe, JNDI, etc. praktisch erforschen kann) oder scheitert das an irgendwas? Gibts hier jemanden, der zwecks Horizonterweiterung dahingehend erfolgreich experimentiert? :wink: 

Gruß Michi


----------



## byte (18. Sep 2007)

Was ist denn eine EE-Umgebung?


----------



## maki (18. Sep 2007)

Natürlich geht das, wieso denn auch nicht?

Beispiele gibt massig im Inet, zB den Petstore.


----------



## grischan (18. Sep 2007)

Am einfachsten wäre es mit nem VmWare-Server (kostenfrei) mehrere Server zu simulieren. Den kannst du auch allen statische IPs zuweisen um ein Netzwerk zu simulieren.
Also ne CORBA-Umgebung konnt ich damals damit simulieren.


----------

